# Where to get Radioshack SPL 33-2055 in Toronto Canada



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hello

I am trying to trackdown this SPL meter as I have downloaded REW and want to start testing my HT. Radio Shack has disappeared from the Toronto landscape and has been replaced by " The Source". They have a SCOSCHE SPL 1000 meter but this is for car audio and doesn't have anologe line input as required for REW. Can someone tell me where in Toronto I can pick up something similar to the Radioshack SPL and in the same price range?:hissyfit:

Cheers
Dwight


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The Canadian distributer of SVS subwoofers is SonicBoomAudio. I believe it's in Markham.

You can order the Radio Shack meter from them here or maybe phone them and they may have it on hand..

brucek


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Brucek

This is great news. I will contact Sonicboom audio today

cheers
Dwight


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello, you could get one on ebay. Currently, there are some Radioshack digital meter for 20$ available. 

JP


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks JP. I will take a look at that before I decide

Cheers
Dwight


----------

